# Hi- Aussie Newbie here



## uberlicious (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This looks like a fun forum to be at, althoughI get the feeling it's going to send me broke with all the lemmings I'm going to get. 

I'm a 20 year old newb to both the forum AND to Mac, but have started off my collection with full size pigments in Old Gold and Entremauve. 

I'm from Australia, so all the Mac stuff is RIDICULOUSLY exxy here, so I have to make do with Ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhow, I'm rambling, so nice to meet you!


----------



## n_c (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey there...welcome


----------



## Fallon (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey there and welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try living in NZ and sourcing decent MAC products


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, actually now that I've browsed the counterfeit forum, I'm worried that I might have bought fakes. Ohwell, here's hoping. 

I can TOTALLY feel your pain though.


----------



## Fallon (Dec 13, 2006)

^ Oh hell yeah. I'm like a kid in a candy store in the Buy/Swap forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just have to figure out how to use PayPal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've bought fake MAc and it seriously sucks. If you own a bit of MAC product then I think it's obvious they are fakes anyway  At least mine were horrible rip offs and it was pretty simple to tell they were fakes.

Do you have a MAC store near you? We have NO pro stores at all, which means we can't buy the good stuff and it sucks because I want some palettes


----------



## lara (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi there! Don't forget to drop by the MAC Chat Australia subforum


----------



## jayme (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi uberlicous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,

I am a newbie too here , see you.:sun: 

jayme


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 13, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## rilo_kiley (Dec 13, 2006)

Heyhey!! I'm new too!! Where in Australia are you from?? I'm from Sydney..

I swear.. this forum and Vogue is sending me broke all the time as well..  I've been using MAC for quite some time now.. but only the face products.. can't wait to try the other stuff..!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!  You probably WILL have a much longer want list after browsing around here but it's ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We're all in the same boat!


----------



## daydreamerdelux (Dec 14, 2006)

HI AND WELCOME TO SPECKTRA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAVE NICE TIME HERE AND ENJOY!


----------



## Fallon (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm from NZ


----------



## OneWednesday (Dec 14, 2006)

Hihi from another Aussie newb!


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rilo_kiley* 

 
_Heyhey!! I'm new too!! Where in Australia are you from?? I'm from Sydney..

I swear.. this forum and Vogue is sending me broke all the time as well.. I've been using MAC for quite some time now.. but only the face products.. can't wait to try the other stuff..!!_

 
I'm from sydney too, and the vogue forums!! And i know EXACTLY how you feel!


----------



## OneWednesday (Dec 15, 2006)

Are you uberlicious on the Vogue forums too? That forum is so addictive and terrible for creating lemmings...


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OneWednesday* 

 
_Are you uberlicious on the Vogue forums too? That forum is so addictive and terrible for creating lemmings..._

 
Yeah, I am. Gosh, isn't it terrible. I used to be so naive about fashion (as well as more cashed up!)


----------



## OneWednesday (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uberlicious* 

 
_ I used to be so naive about fashion_

 
Don't worry, I still am!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi there!  I hear what you say about M·A·C being so expensive in Australia.  I was shocked when I first saw the prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome here anyway and be careful buying on eBay.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## juli (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello there, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------

